# Something used to seal, keep from smudging...



## Codyyy (May 19, 2008)

I'm doing a project in Sharpie, and it's on a belt so it will be smudged quickly if I do not seal it with something. But I have no idea what I would do it with. I want a gloss finish. Any ideas?


----------



## UGH (Jun 30, 2008)

Sorry, I can't remember exactly what it was called, but it comes in a can and it's used for charcoal and colored pencil drawing and sketching. You should be able to find it at any good art store. Spray it on in layers, giving it time to dry in between.


----------



## MrRedRaider (Jul 1, 2008)

Yep, spray fixative. Make sure you do that outdoors.. that stuff reeks. Be really careful how you spray, if you happen to get even a little too much it will dissolve what medium you used and ruin the drawing.

edit: talk about digging up an old thread.. lol.


----------

